# Kyle's first turkey at 9 yrs old!!



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Well we made it happen tonight. I was beginning to think my son wouldn't hear a gobble again this year. Last year he went twice with me and we never heard a bird. We hunted last Saturday in terrible weather with more of the same. Tonight we drove up the road until we hit snow and couldn't go any further. After we parked the car for awhile, I made a couple of calls from the road and, wouldn't you know it, at least 2 birds gobbled back. We scrambled to get our stuff together and set out. It became apparent on our first setup that the bird was on the other side of a stream and wasn't crossing. We moved up to take a look and the bird sort of putted several times between gobbles and shut up. I thought for sure he had somehow seen us. We actually walked all the way back to the car after about 20 minutes of silence. Just as I was getting the keys out I heard him gobble again followed quickly by a second. This time we cut through the woods and crossed the stream above him. We set up above him and I made a couple of clucks. He responded and went on a gobbling frenzy as he closed the distance. At thirty yards I told my son to shoot. It wasn't the cleanest kill and two follow up shots were required before we had him. It turned out to be a jake that really acted more like a mature bird in his gobbling and strutting. Honestly, I was so excited and nervous that I really didn't identify it as anything more than a gobbling bird that was moving towards us quickly. My son was so excited and we had quite the little celebration over his "trophy." He has repetitively said "that was so exciting" ever since. I'm so thankful to have the chance to share my passion with my son.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

It doesn't get any better than that! Congrats to father and son. I can't wait for next year my nine year old daughter just passed her hunter safety.I hope we can create a memory similar to you and your sons. Well done Pops!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is so cool!

My son and I hunted together I Idaho when he was 11 to get his first tom. Those memories will last you forever.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That is really awesome! CONGRATS -*|*-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm With ya on this one Birdman, This picture is not the best quality, It's scaned from 35mm.
But It's my oldest boys first bird when he was 9. 
I sure wish Utah would let 12 year olds apply for big game LE though.
For now I have to apply him in Wyoming ,Nevada ,And Arizona for deer.[attachment=0:35uwl534]tylers turkey 002.jpg[/attachment:35uwl534]


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats awsome!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Both cool pictures......  

Give my congrats to Kyle...Birdman ...look at that smile !! 

goofy elk, that really is a cool picture of your son, it almost looks like an antique or of a European land owner....no really, I think it's cool !!

Congrats to you both !!


----------



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks 45, that's me. my dad posted the picture. and congrats to you birdman and Kyle.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is awesome great job it is great to see kids involved in the outdoors.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That so awesome. nice job getting your son on a bird.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

By the look on his face I believe that he is set for life! Congrats on the bird.
Cory


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations, good job to both of you!


----------

